

Show HN Again: Automated email newsletters, social media sharing for any website - jasonlingx
http://cansend.com/?

======
jasonlingx
Apologies for the re-post, my original topic is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130935> However, the feedback I got was
that there was not enough information about what the app actually does, how it
works, and how to get started. I’ve put some work into addressing this now and
am really excited about getting some feedback from the HN community and so am
re-posting it so soon after. Plus my original post got me ONE new user
(@carRapide thanks for trying us out!) which has got me real excited as well.

I look forward to hearing from all of you.!

